# Double psu project



## Krazy Owl (Jan 12, 2013)

I dont know if someone crazy here did it already but did ever one of you took 2 psu same model and connected all wires together to double the power ?


----------



## Bunchies (Jan 12, 2013)

when i read this i was reminded with Psu's With "Oc Link"

heres an antec one: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/news/Computex-2012-Antec-Displays-PSUs-with-OC-Link/6531

lol i know this doesnt answer your question but i had to post because its similer just without hard modding


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 12, 2013)

It's simple i think its just a remote that act like if you plug a staple between the green and black on the 24 pins


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 12, 2013)

like this?
http://www.techspot.com/community/topics/tutorial-how-to-build-a-dual-psu-system-using-1-power-on-button.53694/






http://www.oprekpc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4791&sid=9238d40108fbf5257261bb996643008c


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes mostly 
I want to build a wooden box shaped like an old speaker box from the 80's with full computer inside. 2 psu one for the computer ... the other one to give amps to a car radio i will put inside bolted to the face. 
Also a rectangle to bolt in front a flat screen of 17 inches, 3 ways speakers and buttons and usb audio front panels.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 12, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> Yes mostly


 but if you gonna put dual psu its better like 1 psu for board and 2nd psu for vga card or other peripherals



> Note: this method only allows you to run two psu's in one case as separate units, if you need more current I suggest you use matching power supply's that support dual psu's and link the 12v lines each psu together, same with the 5 volt lines, this way you will get more current if you need it. basically connect everything pin to pin from each atx socket





> ***WARNING*** connecting two power supplies together may cause serious damage to the power supplies and the equipment that they are connected to.
> 
> The master/slave setups illustrated in this thread should be okay. But, connecting two power supplies so that their regulated voltages are connected to each other, is BAD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 12, 2013)

I will only plug the green and black together. So its switchng only for starting.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2013)

This:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/cpa-167/Lian-Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html

Or this:
http://www.add2psu.com/store/

Is this what you are looking for? I have known several peers that have used multiple PSU's to power their rigs. Not sure though if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 12, 2013)

I will not pay 20$ plus shipping for some connections i can do myself hehe


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 13, 2013)

That's the spirit, why pay more for something you can do with the pride that you get when you know you've done it yourself?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 13, 2013)

connecting then together is never a good idea. however feel free to power differnet components with it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> connecting then together is never a good idea. however feel free to power differnet components with it.



all he needs todo is connect and Green and black wires to tell the psu to switch On there is absolutely no possible way it can cause any harm 
I would't recommend splicing the hot wires together but then again so long is everything is on the same ground and there the same model psu I don't see why that would hurt  its not gonna provide any Advantage but its not gonna kill anything if done correctly


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 13, 2013)

What you can do, is if you are in need of a new power board, get one of the Master/Slave ones, which means, if the master plug is drawing power, all the other slave plugs on the power board get power. Then you can just permanently jump the bridge of the 2nd PSU, put it in the slave plug of the power board. Then when the main PSU turns on, the second one turns on a the same time. Obviously this is only economical if you are in need of a new powerboard.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 13, 2013)

i did this kind of thing back in the olden days before there were kilowatt PSUs. it really is very simple and relatively harmless.


----------

